# Corel Draw 10 - Problem



## jhager (4. April 2004)

Hallo, bin fast am verzweifeln Neuling.
Habe folgendes Problem - Ich will mit Corel eine Visitenkarte erstellen und versuche ein jpg Bild als transpartes Bild zu hinterlegen aber ich bekomms nicht hin. Kann mir bitte jemand von euch weiterhelfen? Bitte.
Im voraus vielen Dank

Jürgen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. April 2004)

Transparenz wir nur im *.gif oder *.png-Format unterstützt. Also bitte umspeichern


----------



## Little-Lilly (4. April 2004)

In Corel Draw hast Du die Möglichkeit, eine transparente Folie über das Bild zu legen. Schau mal unter Fenster und dann Andockfenster, anschliessend auf Linse klicken. Dann nimmst Du das Rechteck-Werkzeug und legst einfach ein Rechteck drüber, wo das Bild transparent sein soll. Dann gehst Du auf das Andockfenster und scrollst da, wo "kein Linseneffekt" steht bis zur "Transparentfolie". Stelle die Farbe auf weiss und gib an, wieviel Prozent das Ergebnis haben soll. Einfach mal ein bisschen herumprobieren. Die Schrift musst Du dann allerdings nochmal ganz nach vorne holen, da diese sonst auch heller wird.


----------

